# Soviet-era Metro Stations



## cgw (Nov 1, 2021)

Some stunning shots here:









						The Stunning Grandeur of Soviet-Era Metros (Published 2021)
					

Between 2014 and 2020, Frank Herfort visited more than 770 metro stations in 19 cities, creating a remarkable archive of architectural and artistic splendor.




					www.nytimes.com


----------

